# 87 5000s for sale, hollywood florida



## Graphixaddict (Jan 12, 2005)

*86 5000s for sale, hollywood florida*

Edit:: PHOTO GALLERY http://pixelbunker.com/cargallery/
EDIT2 - just realized while looking at the title that this is a 86 not a 87 sorry about that.
hey everyone, im flying home next week and i want to sell this car befor i leave. The body/engine are in decent condition. no rust really. This car is for someone with alittle mechanical know-how because there are a few little cosmetic things wrong.
Pro's
engine runs great, never had a problem
fairly new drive-train and transmission
interior is in good shape
all body panels in excellent shape
paint is good no bubbling, cracks etc
has a cd player
cons..
2 door handles dont work
sunroof is slow
one window doesnt go back up (does but when it decides it wants to)
driverside mirror broken
needs a new muffler (or new parts, i think its rusted apart at one spot)
highbeams switch works but is a bit finicky
bumper is loose on one side
antenna is broken off
if you want to take a look email me
goyoyo [at] gmail.com
any reasonable offer will be considered
i will have photos up by tomarro afternoon
thanks
Brendan

_Modified by Graphixaddict at 12:00 AM 4-27-2006_

_Modified by Graphixaddict at 2:09 PM 4-27-2006_


_Modified by Graphixaddict at 10:40 AM 4-28-2006_


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

Hollywood Florida? Or Saratoga Springs, cause wow didn't think anyone was that close to me.
Ok, so I'm surmising this is a regular FF 5000S NonTurbo. Automatic or Standard?
The power window thing may just be the switch, I had this issue on my 4000, the highbeam switch is probably very different than my 4000, but I fixed the same problem with a rubber band. It would no longer 'click' forward enough to engage the highbeams.
And if it's in NY I'd love to see it (not that I need more cars







).
Chris


----------



## Graphixaddict (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (itjstagame)*

hey man,
actually, i drove it down to florida about 5 months ago, and im going to sell it here befor i fly back to saratoga. 
its not a turbo and it is automatic.
its also not the muffler that neeeds replacing just a section of the exhaust pipe.
pictures coming soon
peace
Brendan


----------



## Graphixaddict (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Graphixaddict)*

photo gallery is up!
http://pixelbunker.com/cargallery/
b


----------



## Graphixaddict (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Graphixaddict)*

ebay auction
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT


----------

